# Is there any shop/retailer in india offering customizable laptops [intension gaming]



## robibaba2000 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have run across many sites in my search to find a gaming laptop. But most of the gaming laptops are over priced. I also noticed that there are many sites that customize buid laptops and offer service/warranty for their products (but they all are US based  )

I wonder if there is any such provision here in India..


----------



## hacktom (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: Is there any shop/retailer in india offering customizable laptops [intension gami*

no one sells customizable laptop in India. But you can buy it from USA. They also offer worldwide warranty(free repair/parts cost if you select it at time of ordering) but main problem is that you will have send them back laptop for any repair at you own cost.


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: Is there any shop/retailer in india offering customizable laptops [intension gami*



robibaba2000 said:


> I have run across many sites in my search to find a gaming laptop. But most of the gaming laptops are over priced. I also noticed that there are many sites that customize buid laptops and offer service/warranty for their products (but they all are US based  )
> 
> I wonder if there is any such provision here in India..



gaming in any way is still in its development stages in india...u should be thankful that they started making cheaper gaming ready laptops here..


----------



## RCuber (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: Is there any shop/retailer in india offering customizable laptops [intension gami*

What exactly is your requirement? what do you want to customize?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: Is there any shop/retailer in india offering customizable laptops [intension gami*



Charan said:


> What exactly is your requirement? what do you want to customize?


Wants some big fast GPU.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: Is there any shop/retailer in india offering customizable laptops [intension gami*

You can check out dell showrooms or dell website. They offer limited customizations while configuring laptops.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: Is there any shop/retailer in india offering customizable laptops [intension gami*



d6bmg said:


> You can check out dell showrooms or dell website. They offer limited customizations while configuring laptops.


Their best GPU in the 60k+ range is weaker than the one in HP's 40k range.


----------

